

Things Every Twentysomething Should Know How to Do - ahmad19526
http://www.relevantmagazine.com/life/whole-life/20-things-every-twentysomething-should-know-how-do

======
angersock
What a tame list. RAH said it better:

 _A human being should be able to change a diaper, plan an invasion, butcher a
hog, conn a ship, design a building, write a sonnet, balance accounts, build a
wall, set a bone, comfort the dying, take orders, give orders, cooperate, act
alone, solve equations, analyze a new problem, pitch manure, program a
computer, cook a tasty meal, fight efficiently, die gallantly. Specialization
is for insects._

